# Best Pen Light Kit



## jleiwig (Jul 7, 2009)

I'm wondering who has the best quality pen light kit?  My best friend officially finished his residency and takes his state boards this weekend to become an officially license to practice MD.  I was planning on making him a pen/pen light kit in a nice box as a gift.  

I was planning on using one of the nicer baron kits either sterling silver or platinum.  Any idea on what pen light kit would match the best?  If worse comes to worse I guess I can go with chrome for the pen light and platinum for the pen.


----------



## mrcook4570 (Jul 7, 2009)

If you are talking about the flashlights then, IMHO, there are not any good ones.


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 7, 2009)

mrcook4570 said:


> If you are talking about the flashlights then, IMHO, there are not any good ones.



I second that.

IF you even think about the one that requires you to push on the clip to turn it on--------RETHINK!!


----------



## Sylvanite (Jul 7, 2009)

Sadly, my experience is in line with Stan and Ed.  I've made a few of the PSI click penlights and am not satisfied with the kit quality.  Even with an aftermarket LED bulb (the supplied one is atrocious), the kit feels cheap.  There is just too much plastic.

Regards,
Eric


----------



## arioux (Jul 7, 2009)

Cheap cheap and cheaper

Can't say anything more


----------



## Randy_ (Jul 8, 2009)

Justin:  You may need to rethink this situation a little.  Far as I recall, PSI is the only company that sells the kind of kit I think you are looking for.
 
First problem is they only come in 24k gold and brushed satin so you will have trouble getting a good match for a platinum pen.
 
Secondly, these kits are certainly not designed to the reliability standards that a doctor would probably desire in a medical emergency.  I'm guessing a medical penlight might cost in the range of $50-$100........could be more, could be less, I really don't know.  (Will see what I can discover on the Internet when done here.)
 
If there really is such a thing as a medical quality penlight, maybe you could get one and modify it to put an exotic wood shell on it??  OTOH, maybe those things are throw-away items that they buy by the carton and discard when the batteries give out?  
 
This might be a case where you need to discuss the situation with your friend to be sure you provide a gift that meets his professional needs.
 
I've made several of the PSI button click lights and it is true that both the switch end and the bulb shroud are plastic.  Since this is not an item that gets hard use, the plastic may not be that much of a problem.  I made one of these things for myself; but don't use it a lot so can't comment on the reliability of the switch.  I've had mine for several years and it still works just fine; but, like I said before, it does not see a lot of use.


----------



## DurocShark (Jul 8, 2009)

If you can, your best bet will be to modify an existing light with your custom barrels. I've tried a couple of the PSI kits and they're horrible.


----------



## jleiwig (Jul 8, 2009)

Wow...thanks for the opinion guys.  I was under the impression that most doctors use a cheapy supplied by the pharmaceutical companies and just throw them away. At least my personal doctor seems to go this route.

I was really hoping that the PSI kit might be of a higher quality than that. Bummer


Hmmm...I wonder if there is a way I could modify a mini mag LED light into a high quality pen light? If I had a metal lathe here, I'm sure it would be no problem. 

I may still buy one of the kits to see if I can modify it to make it better, I'm sure it's probably not worth it.  I noticed that Berea has a kit as well, but I believe it's only gold, not silver.


----------



## juteck (Jul 8, 2009)

Consider one of the streamlight stylus or micro lights to try to modify:

http://www.streamlight.com/product/product.aspx?pid=156

http://www.streamlight.com/product/product.aspx?pid=133

http://www.streamlight.com/product/product.aspx?pid=144


I've seen these at several places, including Wholesale Tool. Outdoor stores like Bass Pro or Gander Mountain probably carry these also.





jleiwig said:


> Hmmm...I wonder if there is a way I could modify a mini mag LED light into a high quality pen light?


----------



## Randy_ (Jul 8, 2009)

Justin:  Go to Google and search "medical penlights."  It turns out there are a wide range of lights that are sold for medical purposes.  Some are cheap throw-aways and some are premium lights with halogen bulbs.  They range in price from $1.50 to $50.
 
If I were a doctor and considering a light, I would probably give a hard look at the lights with a LED.  Still think it might be a good idea to discuss the choice of lights with your doctor friend since he will be the one who has to use it.


----------



## titan2 (Jul 8, 2009)

Randy_ said:


> Justin: Go to Google and search "medical penlights." It turns out there are a wide range of lights that are sold for medical purposes. Some are cheap throw-aways and some are premium lights with halogen bulbs. They range in price from $1.50 to $50.
> 
> If I were a doctor and considering a light, I would probably give a hard look at the lights with a LED. Still think it might be a good idea to discuss the choice of lights with your doctor friend since he will be the one who has to use it.


 
_Also consider it being used in the medical profession, it should be easily cleaned.....wood/PR etc should be non-allergenic.....considering the many patients seen during the day.  Should easily fit in the medical coat/shirt pocket and be easy to turn on/off._
 
 
_Barney_


----------



## jleiwig (Jul 8, 2009)

Randy_ said:


> Justin: Go to Google and search "medical penlights." It turns out there are a wide range of lights that are sold for medical purposes. Some are cheap throw-aways and some are premium lights with halogen bulbs. They range in price from $1.50 to $50.
> 
> If I were a doctor and considering a light, I would probably give a hard look at the lights with a LED. Still think it might be a good idea to discuss the choice of lights with your doctor friend since he will be the one who has to use it.


 
Good Idea, but would ruin the idea of a surprise. :biggrin:


----------



## Randy_ (Jul 9, 2009)

I understand that desire; but if you surprise him with something he can't use, what have you accomplished??


----------



## jleiwig (Jul 9, 2009)

Randy_ said:


> I understand that desire; but if you surprise him with something he can't use, what have you accomplished??


 
Having something purdy to look at? :crying:


----------



## parnelli_97 (Jul 9, 2009)

From an EMT of 14 years, there is no topping the streamlight Stylus. The LED light is bright enough to do it's job but not blind the patient. You can look in the back of someone's throat, ears, and nose easily, the light itself is very thin, you could probably make a wood veneer/sleeve for it. 

But consider this, most doctors and nurses keep those $.50 plastic pen lights by the case at home because if you get a very bloody trauma patient and you get any number of nasty body fluids on your light. You throw it away without thinking about it. And with wood being absorbent it may not be the most used gift. It is however something that could be used in a clinical setting where things are more under control. Just food for thought. Good luck.


----------



## jleiwig (Jul 9, 2009)

parnelli_97 said:


> From an EMT of 14 years, there is no topping the streamlight Stylus. The LED light is bright enough to do it's job but not blind the patient. You can look in the back of someone's throat, ears, and nose easily, the light itself is very thin, you could probably make a wood veneer/sleeve for it.
> 
> But consider this, most doctors and nurses keep those $.50 plastic pen lights by the case at home because if you get a very bloody trauma patient and you get any number of nasty body fluids on your light. You throw it away without thinking about it. And with wood being absorbent it may not be the most used gift. It is however something that could be used in a clinical setting where things are more under control. Just food for thought. Good luck.


 
I appreciate the insight.  He's a FP doctor in a practice.  I hope he doesnt' see anything bloody.  It would make me consider making it out of plastic though, although I was planning on using stabilized buckeye burl since that is where we went to school. :biggrin:


----------

